

How to succeed on Kickstarter - joxie
http://blog.betable.com/how-to-succeed-on-kickstarter/

======
seminatore
Good article! One of my takeaways from it though is that you need to have a
full time marketer in order to succeed, most of the time. Do you have any
advice for a solo developer trying to build the app and promote his
Kickstarter at the same time?

------
kurtable
This is a solid starting guide for someone who's never done a Kickstarter
before, but it's gaming-focused. Title should reflect that

~~~
davidtyleryork
We're a gaming focused blog so I thought it was implied ;)

Perhaps the title on HN should be changed to reflect it, but I don't have
control over that unfortunately

